# Another impressionist piece



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)




----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

Note: the musical impressionism is based, among other things, on a succession of images (both in the literal sense and in the impression of this image). In the video, every photo is related to the section and the mood of the piece in that particular section. This means that they are not images put at random. Just wanted to clarify, so the whole video (audio and video) is transformed as a kind of "tour", for all the senses, into the Japanese garden.


----------



## TresPicos (Mar 21, 2009)

*!*


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

TresPicos said:


> *!*


I can't see the image!


----------

